# Remitop Vario Roof Vent



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My van has a REMIS 40x40 roof vent over the bed.
It has an insect screen and a pleated black-out blind.
The dome is manually operated.

I would like to replace it with a fan version as the bedroom is high up (over the garage) and is getting too hot for comfortable sleep.
I need total darkness to sleep so leaving the blind open is not an option.

I have looked at the REMItop vario on here:

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/fantastic.htm#Buy

I need to know if the fans are noisy.

There are alternative makes (FIAMMA, Fantastic Vent & so on) but from what I have seen of them they do not appear to give total blackout.

Does anyone have direct experience of the REMItop vario with built-in fan?

Or other thoughts on the matter.

Diolch.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ventastic*

Hello Pippin,

We have a Fiamma, not noisy until you want to go to sleep. You can buy a fiamma roller shade but while it has vents to allow the air out or in (Fiamma can be vent in our out by switch) the shade does allow light in.

Trev.


----------

